# Shelby



## tbone88 (Apr 22, 2015)

Hello everyone. I am new to the forums (obviously by this being my first post). I actually joined here 3 weeks ago after I found out my long time friend Shelby had hemangiosarcoma. I was reluctant to make a post since I was in shock and did not really know what to write. I guess I should have at least done a hello in the new member section. 
Anyway, I lost Shelby this morning. She has been doing well these last few weeks with only 1 other episode since she was diagnosed. She started feeling ill last night before I went to work and when I got home she looked even worse than when I left. Took her to the vet and the doc pretty much said this is the end of the line since it looks like the tumor has ruptured. My wife and I made the very tough decision to end her suffering and put her down. Devastaded, crushed, hurt, angry, empty.... the list goes on as I descibe my pain.
I guess I am just writing this to kind of help heal my pain and it does seem to help. Shelby is the 3rd of 4 GSD to have blessed my life and I dare say she was the best. We went everywhere togehter and she was always at my side. I love her and will always miss her. I feel silly being a 44 year old man and crying like a 2 year old all day. Just goes to show how much these dogs mean in our lives.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. You will find a lot of support here. There are many who have lost their dogs to hemangio. It kills quickly. Even, with early diagnosis, the prognosis is not good. You did all you could. Shelby was beautiful and obviously very well loved. No dog will ever take Shelby's place, but I hope one day your heart will heal enough to make room for another dog.


----------



## tbone88 (Apr 22, 2015)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> I am so very sorry for your loss. You will find a lot of support here. There are many who have lost their dogs to hemangio. It kills quickly. Even, with early diagnosis, the prognosis is not good. You did all you could. Shelby was beautiful and obviously very well loved. No dog will ever take Shelby's place, but I hope one day your heart will heal enough to make room for another dog.


Thank you. I actually did a lot of reading here after first joining. Very inspiring and helpful stories. My first GSD Crystal died at 13 and she was my childhood pup. My dad put her down when I was in my 20's on vacation and I never got to say goodbye. 
My second GSD Midnight I got when I was in my mid 20's and she died at age 10 from what seemed to be some sort of stroke. Both dog's were struggling in their final years with mobility, blindness, senility, etc. 
The hard part about Shelby is that we just had her over at my parents house on Easter Sunday and she was doing great. Everyone commented on how well she looked for being almost 12. Then a week later she starts sulking, not eating, body cold and somewhat unresponsive... I took her to the vet the next day even though she was feeling much better. After some blood tests I find out she has this disease I never heard of. 3 weeks later and bam - here I am - this all happened so fast. Matter of fact we were just playing tug of war last night and she pulled me out of my chair (strong upper body strength - I weigh 165). Soon after the sulking thing began and this morning she did not even have the strength to get up. Sucks. At least I got to be there and say goodbye this time.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

So sorry for your loss.What a shock.I lost my last Gsd suddenly two years ago and I totally understand how devastating it is.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Shelby. She was a beautiful Shepherd. Hang in there, she will be in your heart forever...


----------



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Shelby's face was so sweet.  I am very sorry for your loss. Dogs fill a special place in our hearts, and when they leave us, we are truly heartbroken. Take care.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss, she sounds wonderful. Nothing could ever prepare us to lose a being so special and close to us. She must have had such an amazing life with you...she lives in the love you have for her and will always be by your side.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

If you haven't read it yet this poem helps many in grieving their lost friends, I believe it full heartedly, I hope it helps. https://rainbowsbridge.com/poem.htm


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. Shelby lived a good life and was a beautiful dog. It is hard to lose your best friend.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Don't be ashamed to cry. It show that you are a caring, good person that loved your beautiful dog. Sorry for your loss. It never gets any easier.


----------



## tbone88 (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks to all of you for the kind words. It really helps coming from folks who have experienced a loss like this. I have close friends who aren't dog people and though they extend their condolences, they don't quite understand the pain. The rainbow bridge poem is cool. I will read this often. 
I almost stayed home from work last night but my financial situation prevents me from doing that. It was very hard coming home this morning knowing she is not going to be there to greet me anymore. We have a 2 year old shepherd who was there at the fence waiting and wagging being all happy. She turned her head to look back and see if Shelby was coming up the hill to join in the daily celebration.
This is really tearing me up. More than I thought it would. Good thing I have the next 2 nights off.


----------



## RZZNSTR (Jan 24, 2015)

tbone88, I am very sorry to hear of her passing! I completely understand your emotions at this moment! Been there done that and still grieving! There are no words that will ease the pain. I'm sorry for your loss! Best regards,


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your precious Shelby. Take care .
Maggi


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I am so sorry. I lost my GSD in January, so it is still pretty fresh, and I understand, as does everybody else here. I know what you mean about people you know. There are people who like dogs and like you and then there are "dog people." But also if you open up, you will find friends you didn't know you had. Take care.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Some people may not undertand your pain, but those same people never have or will be able to feel the joy and happiness and love Comparable to what you get from Shelby, and there is no shame in any of those things. Those feelings and gifts are real and true, you were so lucky and appreciated it, that's something to be very proud of in my mind.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I am so sorry about Shelby. She was a gorgeous girl and obviously very special. 

I too have lost a heart dog to Hemangiosarcoma. It devastated me and if I am honest, still does. My Ike is never far from my mind and it's been just over 2 years. But now, the stories I tell are happy ones, remember a very special dog. But the first few months were horrible. 

I too could not stay home from work. Ike got put down on a Friday night at 755pm. I was at work at 8 am the next morning. My boss took one look at me and told me if needed to, hole myself in a room and cry.(I work for a vet). From diagnosis to the end, I got 6 weeks. But that six weeks, he acted perfect. So I know the shock of it. I work in the industry, so I knew what was coming, but when it's your own dog....

Take the time to feel the pain. Take the time to truly acknowledge the loss. To some, no one on the board, but "it's a dog", but don't let others tell you what's okay to feel. Feel it. I let myself and it really helped me. 

I would love to hear more stories and see pics of your special girl. So please share them. We are all dog lovers and nearly all of us have lost a special pet. So we do get it. 

Shelby will be with you always. In your heart, in your next dog, in how you respond to other dogs, in how you handle grief. Her legacy is forever. Honor her and what she gave you and your family. Celebrate her.


----------



## tbone88 (Apr 22, 2015)

gsdsar said:


> I am so sorry about Shelby. She was a gorgeous girl and obviously very special.
> 
> I too have lost a heart dog to Hemangiosarcoma. It devastated me and if I am honest, still does. My Ike is never far from my mind and it's been just over 2 years. But now, the stories I tell are happy ones, remember a very special dog. But the first few months were horrible.
> 
> ...


Wow those are some very helpful words. Thank you very much.

Today is a little easier but she is still the first thing I think of when I wake up and the last thing before I go to sleep. We took her home and buried her just outside of my fenced in yard in a quiet spot that I can see from my deck where I sit all time. We have 10 acres in the country that we moved into 3 years ago and she absolutely loved living here. I will get some pictures up of her and our 2 year old Maggie soon. Not sure if I should post them in this thread or start a new one though.


----------



## squirl22 (Apr 1, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful dog. Take the time you need to grieve and cry, don't be ashamed. Its not easy loosing a family member. Just keep reminding yourself, she is no longer in any pain anymore. RIP sweet Shelby.


----------



## MiaMia (Oct 3, 2012)

I am so sorry about Shelby. I really dread the day when I will have to make that decision.


----------



## tbone88 (Apr 22, 2015)

Here are some pictures of Shelby. We have a lot of pictures and videos of our family pets thanks to my wife who is very good about capturing special moments on film. These are just a few of my favorites.

The last one is Shelby and our 2 year old Maggie. Shelby was our only dog since she was a year old until we got Maggie. I was reluctant to get a second dog but my wife thought maybe a new puppy would pick up on some of Shelb's good habits and traits. The first few days lets just say Shelby was less than amused. She ignored Maggie and snarled at her when she got too close. Over time though they became best of friends and Maggie's presence actually seemed to breathe some new life into Shelby as she was slowing down at the time we got Maggie. Shelby loved to chase Maggie and even though Maggie is lightning fast and always outran Shelby, she didn't care as long as she could run after her. I want to share some more stories but I am starting to tear up as I write this.


----------



## wick (Mar 7, 2015)

Gorgeous girl, the stories are wonderful, thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. Shelby was beautiful!! I hope with time all the happy memories will take the place of the grief you feel. Its so very hard loosing such a special family member. Take care. RIP sweet Shelby.


----------



## vjt555 (Nov 14, 2003)

I am so sorry for your loss. I was devastated when I lost my Mats a month ago.


----------



## xmike24 (May 12, 2015)

So sorry for your loss, I can't even imagine what you're going through! Hang in there.


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Shes a beautiful girl! She sure seemed to love her chicken! hehehe


----------



## tbone88 (Apr 22, 2015)

Yea it has been very tough around here. She left a big void in our family and things are just not the same around here without her. Maggie has been kind of depressed lately as well. She is not her usual happy go lucky self. I took her out for a walk by the lake this morning and she chased a few rabbits around. That seemed to lift her spirit a bit so I think more walks are in order. When we are at home, she acts bored and seems like she does not know what to do with herself. She needs another dog for company but my wife and I are going to wait a little while before we take that step.

After Shelby had her first bleed, I knew there was a possibilty that I was down to weeks and maybe even days with her. She discovered those rubber chickens about 4 years ago at a friends house who had a few spueaky chickens for their lab. She picked it up and it squeaked so she quickly dropped it and gave it a weird look (like what the heck was that?). She then pawed at it and picked it up and dropped it a few more times and after that she was hooked. Her toy of choice. I purchased that yellow one for her after the vet visit 3 weeks ago. She carried it everywhere and got very upset if anyone messed with it. When we burried her, we stuck it under her paws so she could sleep with it forever. :rip:
Crying again dang it.

Anyway, thanks for reading my stories about her. Sharing these stories is helping me cope with the loss and hopefully I can share one someday without getting teary eyed. It is getting easier day by day. Fortunately I have a lot of work to do around our property otherwise I would probably just sit around and mope all day.


----------



## tbone88 (Apr 22, 2015)

*A video tribute for Shelby's birthday*

Well it has been 2 weeks since she passed and though the pain and emptyness are still here, it is getting easier to cope day by day. Once again, thank you to all of you for your kind words and thoughts.

There is another member on this forum who lost her dog Athena recently and shared a few threads about her. She made a very nice video of some of her moments with Athena and it inspired me to do the same thing. I encourage anyone who is dealing with the loss of their beloved pet to do something similar. It can be something as simple as organizing some pictures on your desktop or making a full blown movie. The time spent putting it together really seemed to help me. There were a few hard moments but overall the process was theraputical.

Shelby would have been 12 years old yesterday and here are 2 videos I made and thought I would share. I like #2 but my wife likes #1 so I shared both. They are pretty much the same except the 2nd one has less slides because the song is shorter. Not as well done as the Athena video but I feel it is a good tribute to my dear friend.

#1 - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJ13uajay_g

#2 - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8QsLixxvPA


----------

